# Easily Check Your Balances



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't be the only one who gets frustrated when trying to find my GC/Mp3/video balances. I always have to make a faux purchase for it to pop up. What a hassle.

So I did some Googling and found this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000296831#gc

Click the Enter Your Code button and it will pull up all of your balances.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about MP3s, but I think there's a button to click on the video pages to check GC balances...off to check!  Otherwise, I used to use the link you've posted.  I think someone posted it a while back, but it's been a while, good to post it again.

EDIT:  Yes, along the bottom edge of the black description box on instant video pages, there's a GC balance button.  And on MP3 pages (at least the one I checked), in the green box below the purchase button is a link to view balances.

If you want to know is your balances before you go shopping, yes, you can use the link you provided.

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

You can check your GC balance on your Fire in Settings under More - Applications - Apps. Sorry if that's well known. I'm new to the Fire.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

7vn11vn said:


> You can check your GC balance on your Fire in Settings under More - Applications - Apps. Sorry if that's well known. I'm new to the Fire.


Thank you. I never noticed that before. 
Oh, and welcome to the Fire experience


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, wow, thanks, Betsy. (Geesh, that's a bunch of commas but it's grammatically correct   ) I have never noticed that (itsy bitsy) link there lol
I don't watch too many videos...maybe that's why. Thanks for posting.

And I figured the link had been posted before but I did a search and couldn't find it. I tried to label this one so that others can easily find it in the future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been a while since we posted it.

Thanks, 7vn11vn, I _think_ I've seen that GC balance on the Fire before, but I'd forgotten about it completely! Good to know!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> You can check your GC balance on your Fire in Settings under More - Applications - Apps. Sorry if that's well known. I'm new to the Fire.


That's useful for the general Amazon GC balance, but won't show if you have specific credits for apps or music or something.


----------

